# love will always prevail



## foxywolf4

love will always prevail 

miłość zawsze pierwszeństwo 
miłość będzie zawsze przeważają
miłość zawsze będą przeważać 

are any of these the proper translation for this english phrase? If not please sent me the corrected version, or give me some similar phrases that would be close to that meaning. thank you for helping


----------



## jazyk

The second and the third sentence are wrong. I would place a maybe next to the first one.

Take a look here.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> The second and the third sentence are wrong. I would place a maybe next to the first one.
> 
> Take a look here.


 "miłość zawsze pierwszeństwo" is also wrong in Polish, as it lacks a verb. Translated back to English it gives 'love always priority' which does not make much sense either.
One could say: 'miłość zawsze *ma* pierwszeństwo', or 'miłość zawsze powinna być pierwsza'

If you put the first sentence into Google Translator you get 'love always takes precedence'. It works also well the other way round with 'love always has priority' = miłość zawsze ma pierwszeństwo.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> "miłość zawsze pierwszeństwo" is also wrong in Polish, as it lacks a verb.



"Miłość zawsze ponad wszystko" also lacks a verb but it isn't wrong...


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> "Miłość zawsze ponad wszystko" also lacks a verb but it isn't wrong...


But this is another sentence.


----------



## foxywolf4

hmm ok, I'm still trying to find the perfect phrase keep a look out, I'll probably still need help lol


----------



## Programmer

The best solution is the simplest. "Miłość zawsze zwycięży." or (IMO a bit better) "Miłość zawsze zwycięża." (Present Simple rather than Future Simple).


----------



## foxywolf4

Programmer said:


> The best solution is the simplest. "Miłość zawsze zwycięży." or (IMO a bit better) "Miłość zawsze zwycięża." (Present Simple rather than Future Simple).



ok, I will have Krzysztof look at it & see what he thinks. I really appreciate all the help


----------



## Misiulo

Yep, ALL the original suggestions are wrong. Apart from the grammar, they just don't tranlate the verb corretly. "Przeważy" doesn't even fit in this context.

Another possible option: Miłość zawsze zatriumfuje. Though honestly, I think "zawsze zwycięży" is the exact translation of the phrase. 

@ Programmer: Agreed. Kind of. But wouldn't the phrase "miłość zawsze zwycięża" be the most exact translation of "Love always prevails"?


----------

